# أطمح في تعلم الميكاترونكس .. من أين أبدأ ؟؟



## eng.ahmed.php (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
أنا عضو جديد معكم في المنتدى 

في الحقيقة أنا خريج تجارة و كنت اطمح في دخول كلية الهندسة لكن مجموعي لم يسعفني و لكني الحمد لله تركت مجال تجارة و اعمل حاليا في مجال برمجة مواقع الانترنت

حقيقة أنا شغوف جدا بعالم الالكترونيات .. أحلم بان اتمكن من صناعة روبوت صغير او حتى لعب الاطفال الحديثة كالطيارة الهليكوبتر أو سيارة بريموت كنترول 
و علمت أن الأساس لعمل هذه الأشياء هو تخصص ميكاترونكس 
و كما قلت لكم أنا خريج تجارة و ليس عندي خبرة في مواد الهندسة 

فأنا طالب مساعدتكم لكي تدلوني على الطريق و تعرفوني من أين أبدا حتى اتقدم في هذا المجال من الصفر و حتى الاحتراف بالتدريج 
و مهما كان الأمر معقد و صعب و يحتاج لصبر و مجهود فأنا مستعد بإذن الله 

لكن أرجو منكم أن تحددوا لي أطر عامة للتعلم و تحددوا لي البداية بدون تعقيد 
و أشكركم و أحييكم على مجهودكم 
و جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## عـــدي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*
السلام عليكم ,,

تستطيع البدء بتعلم اساسيات الكهرباء والمواقع التالية تعطيك كورسات مجانية اونلاين من اقوى جامعات العالم مثل ستانفورد وجوريجيا تك و MIT وغيرها بنصحك توخدهم :
https://www.edx.org/courses/MITx/6.002x/2012_Fall/about
https://www.coursera.org/course/eefun

من نفس المواقع تستطيع البدء بتعلم اساسيات الرياضيات والاحصاء وهذه مهمة بمجال التحكم و ذكاء الالة وتحليل الدوائر الكهربائية و و و 

الروبوت الصغير او حتى لعب الاطفال الحديثة كالطيارة الهليكوبتر أو سيارة بريموت كنترول تحتاج الى عقل يترجم الاشارات التي يستشعرها الروبوت عن طريق الحساسات sensors ويترجمها الى قرارات واوامر الى المحركات او اي محول actuator , هذا العقل يسمى المتحكم الدقيق Micro-controller ويوجد الكثير من الشركات المصنعة من اشهرها وهي متوفرة بالاسواق PIC و arduino تستطيع البدء بايهما , بالنسبة لي درسنا PIC بالجامعة من نوع PIC16f84 وهو بسيط جدا , لتستطيع فهم هذه الرقاقات مقدمة عن مادة دوائر المنطق او Logic circuit تساعدك وهي بسيطة جدا وايضا معرفتك للغة برمجة تساعدك وتستطيع البرمجة بلغة MicroBasic او MicroC 

والكورس التالي هو عن التحكم بالروبوتات المتنقلة Control of Mobile Robots يبدأ بشهر 1 \ 2013 بتوقع انه يفيدك جدا
https://www.coursera.org/course/conrob

من نظريات التحكم الالي تعلم ال PID بسيطة وغير معقدة 

وهذه اساسيات تستطيع البدء فيها , واكيد هناك الكثير الكثير غيرها في بحر الميكاترونيكس من تكامل علوم الميكانيك والكهرباء والالكترونيات والتحكم والحاسب لكن هذه الاساسيات حسب طلبك

بما انك تعمل بمجال برمجة الانترنت شوف الرابط التالي , كورسات من اساتذة ستانفورد وقوقل :
Udacity - 21st Century University


تحياتي ,,
​*


----------



## eng.ahmed.php (12 سبتمبر 2012)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
طب الأن انا ان شاء الله لأني مازلت تايه و مش عارف ابدأ ياى كورسات 
هبدأ في كورس electronics analog & digital في شركة جيليكوم 

هل هذا جيد و هل بهذا أكون على الطريق الصحيح ؟؟


----------



## eng.ahmed.php (12 سبتمبر 2012)

طب يا ريت لو تساعدني في استخدام هذه الكورسات لان كما قلت انا خريج تجارة لا اعرف شئ اطلاقا في هذا المجال 
هلا اخترت لي كورس ابدأ به لأني تايه في وسط هذه الكورسات و المواقع و لا أعرف من أين البداية


----------



## عـــدي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*


eng.ahmed.php قال:



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
طب الأن انا ان شاء الله لأني مازلت تايه و مش عارف ابدأ ياى كورسات 
هبدأ في كورس electronics analog & digital في شركة جيليكوم 

هل هذا جيد و هل بهذا أكون على الطريق الصحيح ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم جيد ان شاء الله فانت تتعلم اساسيات الكهرباء خصوصا اذا كان كورس عملي بالاضافة للنظري وهي اساس في علم الميكاترونيكس انت على الطريق الصحيح ان شاء الله

بالنسبة للمواقع فهي كورسات جامعية تستطيع البحث عن ما يهمك , بالنسبة لك اول رابطين هم لكورسات اساسيات كهرباء بتعليقي السابق
https://www.edx.org/courses/MITx/6.002x/2012_Fall/about تستطيع البدء بهذا الكورس لانه بدأ من 7 ايام عن دوائر الكهرباء والالكترونيات الرقمية والتناظرية لكن يحتاج للكثير من الجهد والرياضيات . لن تطبق كل ما تعلمته بشكل مباشر لكنك ستفهم معنى الفولتية والتيار والدائرة الكهربائية والاشارات الرقمية والتناظرية بالاضافة لمكونات الدائرة ,وتقنيات تحليلها.

والكورس التالي عن اساسيات الرياضيات يبدأ بشهر 1 \2013 https://www.coursera.org/course/calcsing 

الموقع التالي عن المتحكمات الدقيقة The PIC Tutorial - PIC Microcontroller 16f84 & 16c84

خذ وقتك بقراءة وصف المواد

وبما انك في مجال الانترنت الموقع التالي مفيد جدا للتعلم الذاتي
Udacity - 21st Century University
​*


----------



## eng.ahmed.php (12 سبتمبر 2012)

بالنسبة لموقع Udacity - 21st Century University

تقصد انه مفيد في تعلم برمجة الويب ام انه ايضا يحتوي على كورسات هندسة و ميكاترونكس


----------



## عـــدي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*الكتب التالية عن الميكاترونيكس تستطيع البحث عنها في الانترنت

Mechatronics An Integrated Approach

Mechatronic Systems, Sensors, and Actuators

*​


----------



## عـــدي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

eng.ahmed.php قال:


> بالنسبة لموقع Udacity - 21st Century University
> 
> تقصد انه مفيد في تعلم برمجة الويب ام انه ايضا يحتوي على كورسات هندسة و ميكاترونكس


 
نعم برمجة الويب والبرمجة بشكل عام واساسيات علم الحاسوب , بالنسبة للميكاترونكس ليست بشكل كبير ولا مباشر لكن اضفتلك الموقع لانك بمجال الانترنت


----------



## eng.ahmed.php (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخ عدي 
بجد أفدتني كثيرا بردودك .. جزاك الله خيرا 
و كن معنا دائما على الخط


----------



## عـــدي (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*


eng.ahmed.php قال:



جزاك الله خيرا أخ عدي 
بجد أفدتني كثيرا بردودك .. جزاك الله خيرا 
و كن معنا دائما على الخط 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ان شاء الله رح اكون معك على الخط , ويسعدني شغفك في حب التعلم 

للعلم انا ما زلت طالب في السنة الاخيرة وهذه المعلومات اجتهادات فان اصبت فمن الله وان اخطأت فمن نفسي, فأنا لست متخصص في تعليم الميكاترونكس 

بالتوفيق ,,​*


----------



## أحمدبيك (15 سبتمبر 2012)

أخي الأمور ليست صعبة، اسلك الخط التالي، ويمكنك الحصول على مساعدة طلاب الميكاترونيكس للحصول على الكتب، وحسب ما أراه مناسباً أن تبدأ:

1- كورس فيزياء 1 (ويناقش فيه بشكل عام طرق تحليل الحركة بناءً على قوانين نيوتن وأساسيات الكهرباء).
2- كورس دوائر كهربائية 1 (طرق تحليل شبكات الكهرباء للتيار المستمر) وعلى التوازي كورس ستاتيكا (فيه أساسيات التصميم الميكانيكي الساكن وهي مادة ممتعة جدا جدا تعتمد كثيراً على علم المثلثات).
3- كورس دوائر كهربائية 2 (طرق تحليل شبكات الكهرباء للتيار المتردد) وعلى التوازي كورس إلكترونيات 1 (فيه تناقش أساسيات نظرية لفهم أشباه الموصلات)، ولا مانع من المواصلة بممارسة مساءل ستاتيكا لأهميتها.
4- كورس إلكترونيات 2 (فيه دراسة أعمق في أشباه الموصلات وطرق بناء الدوائر الإلكترونية)، وكورس أساسيات الإلكترونيات الرقمية (فيها أساسيات دوائر الإلكترونيات).
5- بعد فهم الكورسات في النقطة أربعة يمكنك البدء في بناء دوائرك الإلكترونية الأولية، وستستمتع بذلك، حاول تنفيذ جميع الأمثلة العملية المعطاة في الكتاب.
6- كورس ديناميكا (فيها أساسيات التصميم الميكانيكي المتحرك)، ولا مانع من ممارسة أمثلة عملية إضافية على الكورسات في النقطة أربعة، إضافة إلى ستاتيكا.
7- اقض فترة جيدة في الممارسة على هذه الكورسات، من حل مسائل وتطبيق وغير ذلك، فهذه الكورسات أساسية تماماً لما بعدها.
8- كورس آلات كهربائية 1 (فيها دراسة تحليلية للمحركات -دينامو- التي تعمل بالتيار المستمر).
9- كورس آلات كهربائية 2 (فيها دراسة تحليلية للمحركات التي تعمل بالتايار المتردد، الكهرباء الـ 220 فولت وما فوق).
10- كورس أنظمة المايكركونتروللر Realtime (كيفية برمجة الرقائق الإلكترونية القابلة للبرمجة) أو كورس PLC (وهذه أسهل).
11- كورس نظرية التحكم 1 (أساسيات التحكم التقليدي والحديث).

الآن يمكنك تصميم ما تريد، ولكن لن تكون قادراً على تصميم كل شيء، بل ستلجأ لاستعمال بعض الأمور -خصوصاً الميكانيكية- الجاهزة، لأنك إن أردت تصميمها بنفسك
واختيار العرض الصحح والطول الصحيح والسمك الصحيح والقطر الصحيح والمادة المناسبة وغير ذلك فإن لكل هذه موادها، أيضاً بالنسبة للتحكم فهناك كورسات أيضاً أعمق
للتحكم الدقيق وبشكل صحيح.

بشكل عام، هذه الكورسات أعلاه تمكنك من عمل منظومة قابلة للتحكم بها.


----------

